# editeur Html Mac 10.5



## web800 (27 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,
je souhaiterais coder des pages web en Html ou xhtml. mais je suis novice sur mac et impossible de trouver comment faire.
Je connais la procedure pour windows: (on code dans le bloc note puis on ouvre les pages avec un explorateur), j'ai essayer avec textedit mais quand j'ouvre avec safari ou firefox, ca m'affiche le  code tel que je l'ai taper.
quel editeur  dois-je utiliser? y en a t il un avec xcodes? je sais qu'on peut faire du c et c++ avec xcodes (j'arrive pas non plus à l'utiliser si quelqu'un avait la reponse our ca aussi ce serait geniale), alors peut etre ca marche pour le langage Html.
aidez moi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

Smultron


----------



## web800 (27 Janvier 2008)

merci. 
mais il n'y en a pas de deja integrer à leopard?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

On peut essayer avec textedit mais il n'est pas fait pour ça, smultron est un des meilleurs dans les gratuits.

xcode c'est pour programmer en objective-c


----------



## fredmac75 (27 Janvier 2008)

salut,
je ne peux qu'aller dans le sens de gloup-gloup. Smultron est vraiment bien. Prise en main rapide, possibilité d'éditer des patterns, coloration syntaxique, split d'une fenêtre en deux...

Vraiment un bon outils.


----------



## ntx (27 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> xcode c'est pour programmer en objective-c


N'importe quoi, l'éditeur de texte de Xcode permet de tout faire. :hein: En tout cas mon site Web a été fait avec et il marche très bien  Mais Smultron est mieux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

ntx a dit:


> N'importe quoi, l'éditeur de texte de Xcode permet de tout faire. :hein: En tout cas mon site Web a été fait avec et il marche très bien  Mais Smultron est mieux :rateau:



Viens pas tout emmêler dans la tête des nioubes toi, hein  


textmate


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2008)

skedit ( http://www.skti.org/skedit/ )

ça marche bien


----------



## opeknel (29 Janvier 2008)

salut a tous voila je débute dans le langage xhtml et je possède smultron qui me parrait fort agréable bref j'ai un soucis et en surfant sur le web je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse a mon problème.

VOILA lorsque j'utilise des accents dans smultron il me met des lettres de ce styles trÃ©s Ã© Ã© Ã¨ Ã 

alors j'apprends je le reprécise avec le livre réussir son site web avec xhtml et css de mathieu Nebra

et voici les premières lignes que j'ai tapé


<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://christoof54.free.fr/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://christoof54.free.fr/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="fr" >
<head>
<title>Point Bar !</title>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charest=iso-8859-1" />


est-ce que j'ai loupé quelques choses dans les préfs de smultron le mode syntaxiques et sur standard et l'encodage sur deviner l'encodage sinon utiliser UTF-8


Alors qu'est ce que j'ai mal fais merci d'avance

par contre j'ai lancé le fichier dans safari er firefox le résultat est le même alors que dans aperçu de smultron c'est correct je saisi pas tout


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

Le doctype est faux, pourquoi l'as-tu modifié?  Et la meta (qui indique l'encodage du fichier) est mauvaise également, elle doit indiqué UTF-8&#8230; 


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"  "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"xml:lang="fr" lang="fr">
<head>
  <title>le titre</title>
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
```

Et tu as changé aussi l'url de l'espace de nom de l'élément html&#8230; Il vaut mieux ne pas changer ce genre d'url sinon les navigateurs ne retrouvent plus leurs petits&#8230;


----------



## laul (28 Février 2008)

le mieux du mieux c coda !!!! ca permet de visualiser les pages sans avoir à retourner sur le ftp pour transfert : tout est directement intégré!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2008)

oui coda si tu es novice, smultron en gratuit et BB Edit en Shareware.


----------



## web800 (12 Avril 2008)

merci pour vos réponses.
 perso j'ai opté pour smultron qui est simple et qui *affiche aussi les previalisations *meme si elle sont pas toujours exacte*.*

Pour coder avec Textedit, on peut mais avant il faut enregistrer les documents en text et pas en rtf  avant de mettre les extension .html ou .css.
Le mieux c'est de cocher format texte dans preferences > nouveau documents > format

ps:


gloup gloup a dit:


> Viens pas tout emmêler dans la tête des nioubes toi, hein


  je suis peut etre nioubes mais je suis capable de comprendre qu'il existe un editeur avec Xcode qu'on peut uttiliser pour du code web.

d'ailleurs quelqu'un  pourrait me renseigner sur ce mysterieux Xcode. ou est l'editeur de Xcode d'ailleurs.


un nioubes n'est pas un imbecile que je sache           si?  :affraid:       

merci pour vos reponse:style:


----------



## obi wan (12 Avril 2008)

Je me poserai je crois toujours la question de savoir pourquoi tant de gens trouvent génial de "prévisualiser"... moi j'ai safari ouvert avec ma page d'un côté, textmate de l'autre, et puis la 'prévisualisation', bah c'est un coup de pomme-R dans safari rien de plus... au pire pomme-alt-E / entrée / pomme-R...

Xcode est un environnement de développement, fait à la base pour le cocoa, ça c'est évident, il suffit de l'avoir utilisé un peu pour le savoir... (il est dans /Developer/, web800).
Maintenant oui on peut faire du html avec xcode, mais c'est vraiment pas adapté, franchement.
J'ai fait de l'AS3 sous xcode pendant bien longtemps, hé ben on a toujours ce facheux sentiment d'utiliser un outil conçu pour beaucoup plus compliqué et blindé de trucs superflus (sauf quand on fait du cocoa). Et au final Textmate est mieux que xCode pour les autres choses que le cocoa. My 2 cents.
Franchement, xCode pour faire du html c'est n'importe quoi, parce qu'il faut bidouiller et puis non c'est pas fait pour ça, la gestion des projets, tout est pas bien pour le html.


Textmate powa.


----------



## kone (12 Avril 2008)

web800 a dit:


> Pour coder avec Textedit, on peut
> 
> je suis peut etre nioubes mais je suis capable de comprendre qu'il existe un editeur avec Xcode qu'on peut uttiliser pour du code web.


On peut, on peut, mais c'est pénible (on peut repeindre une grande piece avec un tout petit pinceau aussi.)


web800 a dit:


> je suis peut etre nioubes mais je suis capable de comprendre qu'il existe un editeur avec Xcode qu'on peut uttiliser pour du code web.


On peut aussi, mais  comme le dit obiwan : IDE =/= editeur de texte.
Comme tous les autres je te recommande smulltron, ou textmate. Si tu veux absolument utiliser un logiciel préinstallé, dans ce cas un des meilleurs choix probable c'est vim.
(si quelqu'un est pret à utiliser xcode pour une simple page web, vim ne représente pas un gros défit - avant qu'on me dise que j'embrouille les gens).


----------



## sylko (12 Avril 2008)

Il existe également KompoZer ex-Nvu


----------



## web800 (12 Avril 2008)

obi wan a dit:


> Je me poserai je crois toujours la question de savoir pourquoi tant de gens trouvent génial de "prévisualiser"....



je suis d'accord avec toi, perso je ne m'en sert pas mais Laul disais que le mieux etait coda parce qu'il permettais  de visualiser, je repondais que Smultron que j'ai choisi le faisait aussi. (pour ceux que ca interesse)
Merci Obi Wan pour ton explication sur xcode. 



kone a dit:


> On peut, on peut, mais c'est pénible (on peut repeindre une grande piece avec un tout petit pinceau aussi.)


  ouais, ouais *ON PEUT MAIS C'EST PENIBLE *TextEdit: ya pas de couleur, Xcode j'ai compris c'est comme prendre un Mirage pour faire Paris Bordeaux ou une ferrari pour aller sur un petit chemin de campagne. = Pas adapté. (ou encore Prendre un tracteur pour tondre son petit bout de pelouse)
Vim, connait pas mais ca a l'air pareil.

donc on recapitule:
             -smultron: (simple avec prévisualisation pour ceux que ca interresse)
             -coda (prévisualisation aussi toujours pour les même)
             -textmate
             -BB edit
             -skedit
-Kompozer
             -Dreamweaver (perso, je trouve que dans le genre compliqué avec plein d'option qui servent peu y a pas mieux)
...etc la liste n'est pas exhaustive


----------



## kone (12 Avril 2008)

web800 a dit:


> Vim, connait pas mais ca a l'air pareil.


Non, non, ce n'est pas pareil. Ce qui est difficile avec vi c'est que c'est une application terminal (console based) et qu'il y a quelques concepts un peu fastidieux à appréhender au début, mais il s'agit bien d'un texteur.


web800 a dit:


> ...etc la liste n'est pas exhaustive


Ca non, les éditeurs de texte il y en a plus qu'il n'en faut. Après pour le HTML il y a peut etre une dizaine de fonctions vitales (coloration syntaxique, autocomplétion, rechercher/replacer, regex...), pour le reste c'est des questions de gout.
NB: Dreamweaver, Kompozer... ne sont pas non plus des éditeurs de texte.


----------



## grumff (12 Avril 2008)

Non mais vim, quand tu vis dans une cave, que t'utilises ton mac que sous x11 ou sous linux, tu peux apprécier. 

(désolé pour ce commentaire constructif )


----------



## kone (12 Avril 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Non mais vim, quand tu vis dans une cave, que t'utilises ton mac que sous x11 ou sous linux, tu peux apprécier.
> 
> (désolé pour ce commentaire constructif )



Comments tu sais pour la cave? 
Sinon, il n'y a pas besoin de x11 pour vi, et il a quand meme un paquet de fonctionnalités. De plus de temps à autres, ca peut etre une compétence utile: par exemple quand tu dois éditer des fichiers sur un server/plateforme ne disposant pas d'environnement graphiqu.


----------



## grumff (12 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> Comments tu sais pour la cave?
> Sinon, il n'y a pas besoin de x11 pour vi, et il a quand meme un paquet de fonctionnalités. De plus de temps à autres, ca peut etre une compétence utile: par exemple quand tu dois éditer des fichiers sur un server/plateforme ne disposant pas d'environnement graphiqu.



Je caricaturais bien sûr. Disons que vi est extremenent puissant à condition de bien le connaître. Mais quand on tape du code, on met de toutes façons plus de temps à réfléchir à ce qu'on écrit qu'à le taper/modifier. Alors avoir autant complexifié l'éditeur juste pour gagner 3 secondes par si par là quand on l'utlise depuis 10 ans et qu'on le connaît bien, je trouve ça un peu ridicule. Et je trouve bien dommage qu'on n'ait justement que ça sur les serveurs accessibles qu'en ligne de commande, alors que bien souvent on s'arracherait moins les cheveux avec un bon petit pico.
Mais je vais finir par m'y faire, de toutes façons, quand on n'a pas le choix...


----------



## grumff (12 Avril 2008)

web800 a dit:


> donc on recapitule:
> -smultron: (simple avec prévisualisation pour ceux que ca interresse)
> -coda (prévisualisation aussi toujours pour les même)
> -textmate
> ...



Il manque Eclipse dans ta liste... Même si tout comme x-code c'est un peu utiliser un marteau-piqueur pour planter une punaise, il est extrêmement bien fichu pour le développement web. Il est conçu à la base pour du dev J2EE, mais du coup il a tout un tas d'outils et plug-ins très puissants pour du web, il est même excellent pour du dev php (avec le plug-in adequat) ou pour beaucoup d'autres chose, tout en étant très ergonomique.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2008)

Pour ce qui est de la prévisualisation, j'apprécie même si au final rien ne vaut un test dans les navigateurs (comme dit obi wan). Le problème des prévisualiseurs (moteur webkit en général) c'est qu'il travaille au fur et à mesure du travail de l'utilisateur. On peut donc se retrouver avec des choses bizarre à l'écran parce que tel ou tel élément n'a pas encore été fermé mais sinon le rendu est correct. 

La prévisualisation est dispo dans textmate mais bizarrement elle est un poil réduite, ce qui n'est pas vraiment grave.


----------



## grumff (12 Avril 2008)

Eclipse la fait justement la prévisualisation, du moins avec les plug-ins que j'avais installé pour le php. Y'a un navigateur à priori sur moteur mozilla inclus dedans et qui reload chaque fois qu'on enregistre.


----------



## obi wan (13 Avril 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Eclipse la fait justement la prévisualisation, du moins avec les plug-ins que j'avais installé pour le php. Y'a un navigateur à priori sur moteur mozilla inclus dedans et qui reload chaque fois qu'on enregistre.



Pour faire du PHP, quand même, Zend Studio est difficilement surpassable...
Eclipse c'est leeent (et pourtant c'est super-bien en même temps, mais qu'est-ce que c'est lourd  ).


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (13 Avril 2008)

TextMate > *, que ce soit Zend machin ou autre, TextMate ravage tout.

A la rigueur les disciples d'emacs ou de vim pourront venir troller à ce sujet, mais sinon c'est TextMate.


----------



## grumff (13 Avril 2008)

obi wan a dit:


> Pour faire du PHP, quand même, Zend Studio est difficilement surpassable...
> Eclipse c'est leeent (et pourtant c'est super-bien en même temps, mais qu'est-ce que c'est lourd  ).


Zend studio est sortit sur mac ?! Ça fait longtemps ? Faut que j'essaye...
J'aime bien Eclipse, pour une appli en Java il est quand même très réactif, mais je me demande quand même si il marche pas mieux sous windows que sous os x... Je suis moins à l'aise avec son interface sur mac, peut-être une question d'habitude.


----------



## grumff (13 Avril 2008)

Bon je viens d'aller regarder un peu du coup, zend studio a l'air pas mal... au détail prêt qu'il coûte dans les 300$, alors j'ai du mal à croire que ce qu'il apporte par rapport à un plug-in type phpeclipse vale vraiment ce prix là...
Quand je code en php, en général c'est pour ma pomme et pour du non commercial, donc le prix est hors budget.


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (13 Avril 2008)

C'est pour ça que Textmate éclate tout le monde. En plus tous les outils de debuggers sont inutiles quand tu sais bosser autrement.


----------



## obi wan (13 Avril 2008)

cbien la première fois que je lis que des outils de débuggage ça sert à rien... oO
C'est quoi la façon de bosser qui fait qu'on a pas besoin de debugger ? Le tout parfait du premier coup ?  :rateau:


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (14 Avril 2008)

obi wan a dit:


> cbien la première fois que je lis que des outils de débuggage ça sert à rien... oO
> C'est quoi la façon de bosser qui fait qu'on a pas besoin de debugger ? Le tout parfait du premier coup ?  :rateau:


Test Driven Development.

Bien au contraire, d'ailleurs tout foire au départ, et ensuite je fixe petit à petit.


----------



## obi wan (14 Avril 2008)

> Test Driven Development


Ça ça veut dire qu'on teste pendant le développement ? (heureusement hein...)



> d'ailleurs tout foire au départ, et ensuite je fixe petit à petit.


mis à part le début de la phrase en fait on code pareil, mais bon je suis pas très aware.
Et pour la seconde partie de la phrase, disons qu'un debuggeur c'est utile pour 'fixer', meme petit à petit.

Tu testdriven-programmes en quel langage ?


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (14 Avril 2008)

Je fais du Ruby on Rails avec TextMate, et j'ai aucunement besoin d'outils de debuggage qu'on retrouve dans les usines à gaz tel qu'éclipse ou Zend Studio. C'est sûr à côté j'ai Zentest qui tourne en continu avec les notifications Growl, mais c'est pas intégré à TextMate, c'est ce que je veux dire.

Voili voulou


----------



## grumff (14 Avril 2008)

Ça veut dire quoi ? Qu'au lieu de regarder juste ce dont t'as besoin au bon moment de l'exécution t'as un truc en tache de fond qui t'affiche le contenu de toute la mémoire après chaque exécution d'instruction ?


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (14 Avril 2008)

Bref... TextMate est très bien, sinon il paraît que Smultron marche bien aussi ou TextWrangler. Y'a Coda le petit dernier qui fait du bruit.

@+


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2008)

Antonin_Guerin a dit:


> Bref... TextMate est très bien, sinon il paraît que Smultron marche bien aussi ou TextWrangler. Y'a Coda le petit dernier qui fait du bruit.
> 
> @+



skedit vaut qu'on s'y intéresse aussi.


----------



## kone (15 Avril 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi ? Qu'au lieu de regarder juste ce dont t'as besoin au bon moment de l'exécution t'as un truc en tache de fond qui t'affiche le contenu de toute la mémoire après chaque exécution d'instruction ?


Non, ca fait juste tourner tes test suites. (si je ne m'abuse) 
Mais les outils de debuggage et le unit testing ne couvrent pas les memes problematiques amha. On peut imaginer des circonstances ou les unit test passent tous, mais le code a des problemes (on peut par exemple imaginer qu'une série d'objets ne sera jamais collectée, ce qui sera un bug mais n'empechera pas les unit tests de passer. De bons outils de debuggages seront alors utiles).


----------



## grumff (15 Avril 2008)

Bah oui, c'est des usages complètement différents...


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (15 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> Non, ca fait juste tourner tes test suites. (si je ne m'abuse)
> on peut par exemple imaginer qu'une série d'objets ne sera jamais collectée, ce qui sera un bug mais n'empechera pas les unit tests de passer.


Ha ben ça c'est pas mon problème, c'est au dév de Ruby de s'en occuper.


----------



## kone (15 Avril 2008)

Antonin_Guerin a dit:


> Ha ben ça c'est pas mon problème, c'est au dév de Ruby de s'en occuper.



rassures moi, tu t'amuses à troller... Ou alors tu développes pas à titre professionnel (au minimum tu n'utilises que ruby)


----------



## grumff (15 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> rassures moi, tu t'amuses à troller... Ou alors tu développes pas à titre professionnel (au minimum tu n'utilises que ruby)


Moi je pense qu'il développe pas depuis plus de 3 mois.  Et qu'il a pas encore tout compris à la vie.  Mais ça nous aura au moins fait rigoler.


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (15 Avril 2008)

Il faut à tout prix que je poste vos messages sur forum.hardware.fr section blabla@programmation. Ca vous dérange pas trop j'espère? Je tâcherai de couvrir votre anonymat 

Sur ce, bonne nuit


----------



## kone (15 Avril 2008)

Antonin_Guerin a dit:


> Il faut à tout prix que je poste vos messages sur forum.hardware.fr section blabla@programmation. Ca vous dérange pas trop j'espère? Je tâcherai de couvrir votre anonymat
> 
> Sur ce, bonne nuit


? Je te poses une question, car ton affirmation précédente ne peut pas etre serieuse. Maintenant, pour ce qui me concerne tu poste ou tu veux, j'ai une double compétence et développeur c'est pas la premiere. De plus, tu te dis rubyist, et parles de forum hardware... 
Tu fais comme tu veux
Mais si tu fini banni
C'est pour ta gueuleu.
(haiku stupide du 13 eme siecle).


----------



## kone (15 Avril 2008)

Plus sérieusement, put your money where your mouth is, et aide les gens qui s'intérrogent avec du code. Ruby, php, js, AS, C... Choose your weapon. Mais, tu as déja gagné quelques points godwin en parlant de taliban des CSS, et dans la meme phrase tu t'es discrédité en étant pas capable de faire la différence entre environnement de production (lu par la machine) et de développement ( lu par tes collegues). Et tu viens menacer les gens : je 

Ps : sur ce site je respecte les gens qui sont sérieux, d'une part, et Tatouille d'autre part.

Edit: beaucoup ici sont sérieux, si tu savais quelquechose sur le hardware, tu ne parlerais pas de TM dans les memes termes, et tu n'ignorerai rien de la gestion de memoire... L'internet devrait etre merveilleux, mais on peu le rendre misérable, merci d'y contribuer.

Edit2: Tu as confirmé ton statut de troll, et je t'ai nourri, ca m'agace. Imbéciles (toi et moi).


----------



## grumff (16 Avril 2008)

Antonin_Guerin a dit:


> Il faut à tout prix que je poste vos messages sur forum.hardware.fr section blabla@programmation. Ca vous dérange pas trop j'espère? Je tâcherai de couvrir votre anonymat
> 
> Sur ce, bonne nuit



Je peux mettre les tiens sur bashfr en échange ?


----------



## tatouille (16 Avril 2008)

@*Antonin_Guerin * tu me fais rire 

pour le chtemeleu je le fais a la mano donc utiliser un gros IDE pour ca bof
BBEdit marche pas mal avec ses fonctions d insertion

tout le reste c est bien chacun ses  habitudes moi  aime bien vim car en terme de temps je met
la fesser a n importe qui, apres je comprends que si vous etes payes a l heure vous preferiez mickey land editor
pour nous chier une page meme pas w3 du premier coup  (just kidding)

enfin moi je dis le gouts et les couleurs ca depend avant tout des aptitudes


----------



## grumff (16 Avril 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> tout le reste c est bien chacun ses  habitudes moi  aime bien vim car en terme de temps je met
> la fesser a n importe qui, apres je comprends que si vous etes payes a l heure vous preferiez mickey land editor



Sauf qu'en général, le temps passé à écrire du code est complètement négligeable par rapport au temps nécessaire pour réfléchir à ce que t'écris, pour ça que j'ai jamais manifesté beaucoup d'intérêt à vi.
Puis de toutes façons, c'est moi qu'ait le record du typing test.


----------



## Antonin_Guerin (16 Avril 2008)

> Edit2: Tu as confirmé ton statut de troll, *et je t'ai nourri, ca m'agace.*


Héhéhé  

Il était temps que tu t'en rendes compte je commenais à être à court d'idées  

@+ les nerdz


----------



## 78997 (8 Octobre 2008)

j'ai téléchargé smultron mais je n'arrive pas à enregistré sous format html
quand j'ouvre avec safari ça me donne le texte que j'ai tapé sur smultron 
est ce que quelqu'un à un une réponse pour moi
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

Ton fichier a bien l'extension .html?


----------



## grumff (9 Octobre 2008)

78997 a dit:


> j'ai téléchargé smultron mais je n'arrive pas à enregistré sous format html
> quand j'ouvre avec safari ça me donne le texte que j'ai tapé sur smultron
> est ce que quelqu'un à un une réponse pour moi
> merci d'avance


Un format html, c'est juste un document bien écrit avec des balises valides et dont le nom se termine en .html... Sinon c'est un fichier texte standard.


----------



## dmo95 (10 Octobre 2008)

Je cherche également un bon éditeur de texte capable de reconnaitre une grande majorité des langages de programmation et j'ai le sentiment que sur Mac il ne se profil pas grand chose en FreeWare...

En effet depuis pas mal de temps je travail avec Coda (interface vraiment agréable) en version d'essai qui quitte automatiquement après 15 minutes d'ouverture !

J'avais tester jEdit également que j'avais trouvé sympa sur Linux, mais j'ai l'impression que celui-ci est mal porté sur Mac... D'ailleurs c'est pour cela que je change d'éditeurs (très mauvaise compatibilité avec Space, lorsque vous utilisé le raccourcis Pomme+Tab sur jEdit et que vous n'êtes pas sur le bon espace, et bien le système ne change pas d'espace pour jEdit...). Puis il bloque la fermeture sur système, il crash de temps en temps...

Je vais donc tester Smultron qui est en Freeware et tenter de l'utiliser avec CyberDuck en FTPRemote !

EDIT : Je viens de tester Smultron avec CyberDuck, impeccable très fonctionnel. Un petit soucis est que lorsque je double clique sur une fichier, dans le finder, à ouvrir par défaut avec Smultron, le système fait semblant de l'ouvrir... :O obligé d'ouvrir mes fichiers par Smultron.


----------



## pango (26 Janvier 2009)

Hello
Bon je sais que j'arrive quelques mois après, mais comme j'ai pas vu parler de l'éditeur que j'utilise, je le mentionne quand même 

J'utilise KomodoEdit, un freeware, qui avait toutes les petites facilités que je voulais, notamment l'indention automatique vraiment mieux faite que sur les autres (pour moi), surtout depuis la dernière version, et le FTP (enfin la possibilité de toucher aux fichiers distants), histoire de gagner du temps, même si je ne l'ai pas trop encore utilisé, du coup je sais pas si c'est vraiment pratique ou pas (j'ai cyberduck aussi).
Il y a aussi énormément de paramètres paramétrables , genre créer des raccourcis clavier, ou encore créer des templates de fichiers, des templates de projets, etc. Prévisualisations possibles soit dans komodo, soit dans safari directement.

En freeware, j'avais testé Smultron, pas mal, c'est ce que j'avais avant, mais il buggait pour reloader les projets quand je les réouvrais.
J'ai testé aussi Xcode, mais c'est pas fait pour ça, mais c'était pas mal aussi (mais 1Go...).
J'ai testé eclipse, mais là c'est l'usine à gaz, et le php, (et peut-être aussi html/css/javascript) est pas installé par défaut (je sais plus).
Et puis j'ai du tester quelques autres logiciels, emacs mais j'ai pas aimé je sais plus pourquoi , et pis j'aime pas les Wysiwyg non plus...

En logiciels payants j'ai testé coda, skedit et textmate, apparament bcp de gens aiment bien coda, perso en software, j'ai préféré skedit (et pas textmate , en plus c'est le moins cher des 3  , même si Coda se rappoche plus des interfaces bien pensés de MacOSX, mais j'ai pas testé BBedit, ni Zend...

Et puis il y a longtemps j'avais Dreamweaver... Enfin en stage, pas chez moi. Mais bon... 
Enfin, j'ai du utiliser Vi dans une vie antérieur, mais j'avoue ne pas en avoir gardé souvenir 

Et voilà, un long post qui servira peut-être à rien. Youpi.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

sylko a dit:


> Il existe également KompoZer ex-Nvu



Désolé mais il ne fonctionne pas très bien sur Windows et celle Mac, je bosse avec tout la vitesse des mises à jour donc ce logiciel se bloque et fermé, je le rouvre, bosser, bloquer puis fermer, etc... Pour l'instant je n'ai pas un autre solution de bosser avec WYSIWYG pour gagner le temps, code sur Smultron qui est très bien et très clair, rapide, jamais problème sur ce logiciel mais j'ai un problème de moi-même : le temps, réfléchir avant faire et lire lentement sur les codes HTML et PHP.

Vous connaissez un solution d'un logiciel gratuit avec WYSIWYG pour gagner le temps. Avec WYSIWYG, il me faut justement 30 min. Avec Smultron, il me faut env. 1 heure pour faire d'être sur de modifier... 

Heureusement, Smultron m'aide beaucoup par ses couleurs qui met les codes donc je peux trouver facilement...


----------



## Taz73 (25 Mars 2009)

Coda (et maintenant Espresso) sont sympas, mais pourquoi n'y a t-il pas un mode Wysiwyg ?
A part Dreamweaver et Golive (trop gros et trop chers juste pour ça) y'a pas grand chose.
J'ai testé Amaya (super car xHTML et tout) mais pas très bien fait pour éditer en Wysiwyg.

Je précise, je fait 90% de mes sites sur BBEdit en ASP (+Cyberduck), mais de temps en temps (mettre un petit pavé de texte avec un peu de mise en forme ou un tableau) un petit coup de Wysiwyg ça aiderais bien...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Eh oui, le wysiwyg c'est sympa mais si on veut faire un boulot de qualité il n'y a rien de tel que l'éditeur de texte. Et puis ces éditeurs propose en général un prévisualiseur basé sur webkit. 

Pour un tableau vite fait tu peux utiliser KompoZer (ex-nvu).

Le seul programme wysiwyg qui va peut-être faire la différence est bluegriffon (codé par le papa de nvu).


----------



## Taz73 (25 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Eh oui, le wysiwyg c'est sympa mais si on veut faire un boulot de qualité il n'y a rien de tel que l'éditeur de texte. Et puis ces éditeurs propose en général un prévisualiseur basé sur webkit.


Je suis d'accord pour la qualité du code.


gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour un tableau vite fait tu peux utiliser KompoZer (ex-nvu).
> 
> Le seul programme wysiwyg qui va peut-être faire la différence est bluegriffon (codé par le papa de nvu).


KompoZer je connais, mais l'éditeur de tableau n'est pas aussi performant que celui de Golive. C'est pour ça, un truc dans l'esprit de Coda ou Espresso m'irait bien... Je vais aller voir bluegriffon en attendant !


----------



## StoneGuad (26 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose d'un Blog chez Unblog (Wordpress, je crois) dont l'interface est a la fois complexe et lente.
Je recherche un soft qui me permettrait de  faire mes articles hors ligne, en local, articles tous faits sur le mme modele : 
3 lignes de textes, et une photo (déja hebergée sur un autre site.)
Une fois ceux ci faits, je veux les exporter , toujours en local au format rss xml (utf8, je crois) 
pour enfin les importer sur ma plate forme de Blog qui dispose de la fonction "importer un flux rss xml"

Smultron permet il de faire cela ?
Merci


----------



## twinworld (27 Juin 2009)

Dans le menu déroulant "texte" de Smultron, on peut définir le mode syntaxique, dont XML, et le langage, dont UTF8. Ensuite il suffit d'ajouter la balise RSS. Ensuite, si vous insérez votre texte et votre photo dans la configuration souhaitée, vous sauvez le tout sous la forme d'un modèle.

C'est ça que vous voulez faire ? http://www.xul.fr/xml-rss.html


----------



## PierreDenis (27 Février 2011)

Je constate qu'en fait personne n'a répondu à la question posée.
Sous TextEdit, il faut virer les codes de formatages du texte en allant au menu 'Format' et en faisant 'Convertir au format texte'
Puis enregistrer le fichier au format .txt et changer l'extension en faisant 'clic droit' 'Lire les information' et changer l'extension .txt en .html.
Pas simple mais ca marche !
Salut à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Ouais. Mais rien ne vaut un éditeur spécialisé


----------

